# Doesn't Recognize Mouse Click



## Twoewes (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't hang around this forum too much as I'm jinxed with computers. BUT...I finally updated with a garage sale Windows ME. I don't need much & this works OK but the mouse click isn't recognized in 1 website - my online billpay. I click on the payee, click "next" & it tells me I have to choose a payee; the payee box shows a check mark but doesn't "compute". Is this something I can fix from the control panel? I temp. solve the problem by hooking up my "old" computer - Windows 98 - do my billpay & then back to the "new" computer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are running ME then it sounds like your Internet Explorer is not up to date and therefore won't run the scripts that these modern banking sites require.

You may want to download Firefox for it and try that. FF is free and is much safer than IE anyway.

Windows ME is outdated, unsupported and flaky at best. Who knows what resource programs are lurking in the background of a garage sale computer.

How much ram do you have.

If you have more than 256 Mb of ram, and the video card will support it. you may consider installing Ubuntu on the machine IF your machine meets these minimal requirements. Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit PC and Intel-based Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the alternate install CD (384MB of RAM is required to use the live CD based installer). Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space. Ubuntu is free, runs real nice on lower powered machines, but also has it's drawbacks for beginners.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree with lharvey. Though it's worth noting that I've had a lot of problems with trying to get Ubuntu to work on computers with Motherboard video... You certainly can try it, though if you don't get any picture on the screen, then your video card isn't supported, and you'll need a bit more help to get Ubuntu up & running.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

And for that....

www.ubuntuforums.com


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Do you have Java and Java Script turned on? If it is not on a mouse click may do nothing.


----------

